# US Expat in Alberta....



## hfp75 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have realised that I need to file a US income tax return. 

I left the USA when I was 15 years old & have never filed a US income tax return.

I realised recently that I need to file. My income in Canada (AB) is about 130K.

What should I do? I have read that I can file 1 year, 3 years, 6 years or more.

There is no clear consensus here and I find it kinda confusing. 

Has anyone done this ?

Right now I am just planning to file my 2011 return (IRS) and see how it goes.

I would love advise.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

hfp75 said:


> I have realised that I need to file a US income tax return.
> 
> I left the USA when I was 15 years old & have never filed a US income tax return.
> 
> ...


Hi, have a look at this: Expat Tax - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

